# LGD cutting into bulking



## wiltspilt1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Currently on tail end of cut and not on anything during cut. Should be over for me in less than two weeks.

Once it's over I intend to do a 12 week stand alone cycle with lgd. Since it takes a couple weeks to start feeling the effects within your system would it be ok for me to start it while I cut?


----------

